# so dang crazy years



## raggie33 (Nov 13, 2020)

years ago a 3800 lumen light would cost 70 bucks . today i bought a 3800 lumen video projecter for 70 bucks shiped brand new. and whats crazy is the picture is dang good for the price it goes up to 200 inches


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 14, 2020)

Blimey, that's big. You could set up an outdoor cinema! And listen to this at the same time...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpCDc0JwuHo

P


----------

